# Bloating in very early pregnancy?



## becstar

I'm only 4 weeks 4 days pregnant but I'm so bloated I look like I'm into my second trimester! I had to use an elastic band to do up my jeans earlier as they were so tight round my tummy. My boobs are swollen and sore which I was expecting, I feel a bit queasy on and off which I was expecting, I'm getting a line on my skin downwards from my belly button which I was expecting... but my tummy's so puffed up! Did anyone else get this or am I just a fat bloater?


----------



## Dukechick

I didn't get like that till about 6 weeks, but everyone's different! :)


----------



## Jkelmum

bloating is normal x


----------



## Peanut78

I didn't know I was pregnant as early as you, but am I bloated now - hell yeah! While typing this message I have the top two buttons on my trousers unbuttoned :rofl:

My boobs have only just started getting quite tender (and a bit veiny), not much bigger thou...


----------



## Pux

Bloated;yes
Extra pudge around the middle;yes
Sore boobs;yes
veiny boobs;no
line on stomach;no
cellulite on the legs;yes


----------



## jerseyshoregirl

I have been bloated all along...although now I have some weight gain, and soon - the bump! My co-workers finally understand why I am not wearing my suits to work anymore...got some weird looks until I told them why just this week!


----------



## becstar

Pux said:


> Bloated;yes
> Extra pudge around the middle;yes
> Sore boobs;yes
> veiny boobs;no
> line on stomach;no
> cellulite on the legs;yes

Loving the checklist! Thanks guys. Glad I'm not alone. It just seemed really early to be so fat and it'll be hard to hide it for long if this keep up! I think it's just due to hormones or something, like bloating around Af time?


----------



## SJK

yes me !! :rofl::rofl: I look like a whale already at 7 weeks :rofl:


----------



## Babyshambelle

I feel like a hot air balloon, and I know it's not just me 'eating for two' because I can barely keep anything down and I'm only really craving savoury things. When I was 4 weeks, I didn't know i was preggers but I did note excess bloating during the time of my 'period' - everyone is different but bloating is very very normal. :blush:


----------



## celine

I was really bloated at 4 & 5 weeks


----------



## susan_1981

I'm really bloated and have been for the past week or so and it gets worse in the evenings. I just did a separate post on it as well. I look pregnant, my friend said so yesterday and so did my sister today. My boobs are also huge. I feel really fat at the moment.


----------



## dyan

Im 7 weeks and my waist has already disapeared :( My boobs arnt tender (as they say in the books) they are on fire!!!! Im not tired more like completely exhausted, and forget about morning sickness I have afternoon, evening and 24 hour nausea.... Not that Im one to complain tho hahah its all good :)


----------



## Jessa

I'm extremely bloated as well. It's almost impossible to hide because I look like I'm 4 or 5 months pregnant already!


----------



## massacubano

I popped out even before I knew I was pregnant I had the bloated period feeling. That never went away just got worse till my pants did not fit right.


----------



## CloudyDay

So glad you posted this! I've been looking very end-of-second-tri-bump-y for at least 2-3 weeks now. The fake bump's gotten bigger in the last week too. I also know it's not because I'm eating too much as my appetite's gone waaaay down. I've also not gained any weight since getting preggers. I've been kinda constipated lately so I assume a lot of the "bump" is actually POOP!!! :rofl: :blush:

This "bump" has been really driving me nuts because, like others have noted, it can get hard to hide and yet it's too early to tell everyone!! :dohh: Luckily, it's the season for fall/winter wear right now so I can wear frumpy stuff and my belly band and noone would be the wiser! Just a couple more weeks then I can make my big announcement!!


----------



## meldmac

Yep I feel like I'm about 5-6 months pregnant and not just 9 weeks. I've been bloated since the start.


----------



## becstar

Thanks ladies! I'm so glad I'm not alone in this. I'm already having to wear baggy tops and empire line stuff, so by the time I tell everyone they'll have suspected it for ages and will think I'm much further along than I actually am!


----------



## sunshine83

I'm very bloated too! Not sure exactly how far I am but going from last period I'm 6 weeks, had irregular periods though so dont know for sure. Am also sat with jeans undone :D


----------



## Tat22

Hi everyone,I am pregnant with my third,I am about 5 weeks and look like I am 5 months!!!


----------



## megangrohl

Tat22 said:


> Hi everyone,I am pregnant with my third,I am about 5 weeks and look like I am 5 months!!!

this post is almost 3 years old.


----------



## joanna1980

bloated is a understament , i look about 9 months gone already if this carrys in il be the size of a back end of a bus , i look like im carrying quadruplets ( sorry bout the spelling ...lol )


----------



## Flowerbaby

Im sooo bloated too at min im sat on sofa with the button on my jeans undone and zip down, feels like heaven!!! I keep undoing my jeans wen im driving in the car and forgetting ive undone them wen i get out! Oooooops! Lol! :rofl::rofl::rofl:


----------



## LittleBoSheep

I'm so bloated I already bought maternity pants. sigh :(


----------



## megangrohl

I look about 3 months pregnant lol


----------



## ValentineBaby

I'm feeling like I could be pregnant.. I am very bloated, like my pants barely fit me bloated! I will find out later this week if I am indeed pregnant.


----------

